# Non Horse Related, but Need Help



## horsewriter9 (May 5, 2010)

I'm going outside of writing about horses for a bit and going to write some historical fiction fantasy like Tamora Pierce books (if you've ever read her stuff) 
I need help with a name for the collection of books and maybe cover ideas. 
I'm only just reaching where it gets good in my first book of the series and don't know how long its going to be in the end. 
Its about a girl living a farm life with her seaside dad (owns a fishing harbor and is usually away) her loving mother who seems to always long for the rich life and her three siblings; her older brother who works for their dad, her younger brother who is the black sheep of the family, and the youngest sister who is doomed to not amount to much. She is forced to come to terms with magic, which she has always thought to be evil.
Well I don't like to release too much information because my ideas have been stolen and used before, but I just need an idea for the collection - like the Eragon books are all called Inheritance..
I need something that goes with Chronicles...and the first book is called the Search for the Saga Ruin...

ANY HELP WILL HELP haha and of course any ideas for the cover will help too


----------

